# Porsche 997 carrera turbo + more - Polish Angel Midlands



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Bit of a brief one guys and gals.
Had this little beauty pop in a few weeks back for some paint correction and all round detailing services to restore it back to a shiny new pin rather than a rusty of nail so to speak.

You all know the drill so heres a few befores:















Engine before:







Interior before:

















Plenty of dirt then eh?

All washed and decontaminated. Media set up under the lights…





And after…



Striking a pose…



Bang! And the swirls are gone…





Not bad…



More butchered…





To blinging…









She's coming alive…



Media for polishing used:

Scholl concepts S17+
Sonax perfect finish
Polish Angel 9h primer
Maxolen large sized white polishing pad
Rupes yellow pads
Lake country ccs white pads
Flex rotary
Rupes bogfoot

All the whistles and bells tended to. Paintwor protection in the guise of 2 layers of Polish Angel cosmic sealant. Interior fully valeted and engine bay tended to so all looked ship shape and Bristol fashion…











Interior all done…









Engine looking fresh and clean…



Cleaned up and mining like a stunner once again...



We have also been tied up what with detailing at Beau Technique HQ and on the road yet again.

Noble M600 paint correction and cosmic coating.



Audi A6 new car preparation - Polish Angel.







BMW F10 M5 protection detail…





Noble M600 as seen on Top Gear…



Vauxhall corsa VXR Nurburgring edition, Lamborghini Aventadore and Porsche 991 carrera turbo which are all maintained frequently…








​


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful work Scott,gonna start calling you Mr Porsche.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top job and line of cars as always dude :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just sensational Scott, excellent results on some fantastic cars.

John Tht.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work on some awesome cars :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work on the Porsche. You do have some very nice cars to maintain.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Cracking work on a well enjoyed Porsche, others are pretty drool worthy too. Does your Bigfoot have the washer mod?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

some great looking motors there, nice work on the porsche:thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice details


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

suspal said:


> Beautiful work Scott,gonna start calling you Mr Porsche.


:thumb:



stangalang said:


> Top job and line of cars as always dude :thumb:


Cheers Matt.



Titanium Htail said:


> Just sensational Scott, excellent results on some fantastic cars.
> 
> John Tht.


John, always a pleasure.



Dazzel81 said:


> Top work on some awesome cars :thumb:


Thanks.



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Ta.



Bill58 said:


> Great work on the Porsche. You do have some very nice cars to maintain.


Thanks. All are a pleasure to work with but happy to work on any car.



ocdetailer said:


> Cracking work on a well enjoyed Porsche, others are pretty drool worthy too. Does your Bigfoot have the washer mod?


Thanks, yes it does have the washer mod.



s29nta said:


> some great looking motors there, nice work on the porsche:thumb:


Cheers.



Migliore said:


> Nice details


Thanks.


----------

